# What is your favourite alloy coating/sealant?



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi all,

I recently did a wheels off detail with the full decon (thorough clean, iron fallout remover, tar remover, clay barred, light polish and lastly an IPA wipedown). I finished off with Fusso coat light which has been great for about 6 weeks but has just failed on me and lost all hydrophobic properties?

Anyway, seen a lot on Wowo’s Crystal Sealant used on wheels but keen to try Carbon Collective Platinum or maybe C5 for the time I’ve put in to get the alloys clean. 

What are your favourite products?


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

RT1994 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently did a wheels off detail with the full decon (thorough clean, iron fallout remover, tar remover, clay barred, light polish and lastly an IPA wipedown). I finished off with Fusso coat light which has been great for about 6 weeks but has just failed on me and lost all hydrophobic properties?
> 
> ...


Kkd Revolve X, IMHO not worth using any other coating

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve got Raceglaze Nano wheel sealant and been very pleased with it. 

Also used a few spray and shine / spray on - rinse off products as a top up and they work well. As well as using some Si02 sprays - again pleased with the results.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

M&K Armour, Carpro Hydro and Swissvax Autobahn


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, C5 or wowo’s
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

FK1000p


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Coating: only used C5 and it is excellent. KKD Revolve X is meant to be another step up.

Sealant: polish angel supersport ptfe. 2 months + durability, amazing gloss, self cleaning and super easy to apply. No matter the coating I will always top it with this.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Coating = KKD Revolve
Sealant = Wowo's Crystal Sealant

Both of them are hard to beat imo.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Coating - Dlux
Sealant - FK1000P


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wowo's for me

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Coating = KKD Revolve
> Sealant = Wowo's Crystal Sealant
> 
> Both of them are hard to beat imo.


Do you think the Wowos Crystal Sealant would be ok with the heat on the brake callipers?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Gtech C5 works very well. Never had any issue on any wheel or callipers. 
It's amongst a lot of options and it will end up a punt on your choice. :thumb:

If I were going to try something different, I would consider what Brian1612 has to say, he tests them all.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Coating - CC Plat Wheels
Sealant - Sonax Xtreme Wheel for ease of use or Planet Polish Wheel but I don't think this can be bought anymore.


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks for the posts all, I think I’m going to give KKD Revolve a go as heard a lot of good things. Will update on how I get on &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Kenan said:


> Do you think the Wowos Crystal Sealant would be ok with the heat on the brake callipers?


I have never actually tested it properly on the caliper, just the alloy. That said I think the alloy is subjected to more harsh conditions so I'd expect it would hold up well. 6-12 months will be possible & I've had 8 months from crystal sealant on my own alloys in a real world test.

KKD revolve is a very impressive coating. I am at the 8 month mark on my A45 alloys & it's still performing as strong as it did when first applied.


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

For me it is 22ple VM1 and second Carpro DLUX


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I used Nasiol ZR53 on my 3 series wheels. It's incredible stuff, and I only ever need shampoo to keep the wheels clean. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

# Whichever ceramic / SiO2 coating is the cheapest at the time, out of the obvious bigger name choices (CarPro, Gtecniq etc., don't go bargain basement though), as they're all so similar and it doesn't need to be a specific "wheel" coating either as we're not driving F1 cars where the brakes put out tremendous amounts of heat. 

# After each wash protect the coating with something sacrificial, Turtle Wax Dry & Shine is so cheap and easy.

Something that has made my life easier is a cheap set of alloys off of eBay, so that I can take all four wheels off and take my time prepping the wheels and adding two coats of a coating in an inside environment. You'll do a much better job than if you would with the wheels on, plus there's no rush of doing it all in one day and exposing the coating to the elements too so / getting tiny foreign objects stuck in it.

A coating is susceptible to high and low PH's, so be aware of what you're cleaning them with (you can get litmus paper / strips for single pounds on Amazon to test your products).

Also as above use a sacrificial layer to protect the coating, for example Dry and Shine, which will provide a temporary barrier and most cermaic / SiO2 coatings aren't that slick and this will definately add that.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> Coating = KKD Revolve
> Sealant = Wowo's Crystal Sealant
> 
> Both of them are hard to beat imo.


These are my choices too. Great value too.


----------



## Downward (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi I’ve ordered some C5.
When applied though I’m thinking can I use Turtle dry and shine on top ?


----------

